# Habe keine Idee was ich als Anfänger programmieren kann.



## ITrun90 (26. Jan 2011)

Hey,

bin blutiger Anfänger was Java angeht. Habe das Videotutorial von Video2Brain gekauft und durchgeackert. Kann also OOP so einigermaßen. Hatte gehofft in dem Videotutorial einige Eindrücke zu bekommen, was mit Java alles möglich ist aber irgendwie nicht viel bis jetzt. Als ich mit Visual Basic angefangen habe konnte ich direkt ausführbare .exe datein erstellen bis hin zu kleinen Games. Aber was kann man so als Java-Anfänger machen? (Suche coole Programmvorschläge)

Dann frage ich mich wie andere meine Javaprogramme nutzen können auch wenn sie kein Eclipse haben und keine Ahnung von einer Dosbox besitzen.


----------



## Stapf_JAVA (26. Jan 2011)

oft wir am Anfang programmiert:

Taschenrechner. Chatprogramm, E-Mailprogramm


----------



## ITrun90 (26. Jan 2011)

Aber Chatprogramm und Emailprogramm ist schon bisschen schwieriger oder? Dafür muss die Anwendung doch ins Internet und von 2 Personen (oder mehr) muss auf die Anwendung zugegriffen werden. Brauchen dann beide Eclipse dafür?


----------



## Landei (26. Jan 2011)

ITrun90 hat gesagt.:


> Dann frage ich mich wie andere meine Javaprogramme nutzen können auch wenn sie kein Eclipse haben und keine Ahnung von einer Dosbox besitzen.



Was willst du mit Dosbox?

Welche Möglichkeiten man hat, ein Java-Programm zu starten, wird ausführlich in der FAQ erklärt: http://www.java-forum.org/spezialth...gramme-starten-jar-bat-exe-cd.html#post114602

Als Programmieridee ist am Anfang ein kleines Spiel ganz gut: Vier gewinnt, Sudoku u.s.w. (am besten erst einmal für Konsole)


----------



## ShikaeshiRaito (26. Jan 2011)

Also ich bin ja auch noch nicht so lange dabei, aber als ich anfing, kochte mein Kopf über vor Ideen was ich programmieren könnte! 
(Eigentlich tut er das immer noch, zu wenig Zeit, zu viele Ideen xD)

Aber um auf deine Frage zu kommen:
Karteikartenprogramme werden auch bevorzugt als erste Programme, war bei mir auch so! 
Und am besten machst du eins, dass du selbst auch benötigen könntest! 
Überleg einfach mal, welche Applikationen DEIN Leben vereinfachen könnten, dann hast du schnell eine Idee, was auch anderen helfen könnte! 

Edit: Eclipse hat so viel mit Java zu tun wie ein Bleistift mit einem Blatt Papier. Was jemand anderes draufgeschrieben hat kannst du das auch ohne den Bleistift lesen! 
Also brauchen nicht beide Eclipse, eigentlich braucht es keiner von beiden. ^^


----------

